# Made it thru that holiday



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

and it sucked, Shoo was right. I won't forget it. Cried most of the day and then round 5 felt better because the large part of that day was over.

I hope I never have to feel this kind of pain again. Man I loved that man.


----------



## solitudeseeker (May 1, 2011)

Sorry Sparkles. I hope next year will be better for you.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

From now on for holidays make sure you have plans.. even if it's working at the soup kitchen. Do something. Be with people.


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

If it hadn't been for my kids, I definitely would have had a really bad day. As it was I was determined to not let my mood bring everybody else down. That made a big difference in me getting through the day. Then the day after was my son's 24th b-day and I was able to cook him a great dinner to celebrate. What did anger m was the STBXH forgetting his own childs b-day until the next day. Talked to him but "forgot"  it was his b-day. Par for the course I suppose, he forgot the anniversary date and text me about money. I had to tell him to check the calendar when he wanted to know why I said it was not a good day to discuss that topic with me on that day. Shmuck!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Sparkles - I'm sure Christmas will be as hard as its going to get for you. So - you've already made it through the worst of it all - right?

Hope so...hang in there...


----------

